# Ala jetties



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>1st does ala. require a spearfishing liscience? Looks like they do. 

Can a diver spear fish the jetties at perdido pass? Couldn't find specific info in ala. regs covering this. I know in fla. you have to be 1500' if attatched to shore.

Last but not least. My father is 65, fla resident. Is he required to posses a fishing liscience if he wants to fish?

Are the stinging jellies still floating around in large numbers making diving at this location a non-option?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

I can't help you on any of the regulations, but as of two weeks ago in Destin the jellies were reallybad on the tail end of the incoming tide.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

yes you need a spearfishing lisc. six bucks. yes you can spear all around the pass, it is permitted. but you better have a dive flag. they will write you up if you do not have one. dive one hour before high tide. that out going tide is a mother along the wall and east side of the rocks.


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

you need spearfishing license and saltwater fishing license as well if you wanna spearfish in Alabama waters


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys -- got there yesterday just before the high at the inside west rock jetty. Got suited up with my 12 yr old and big nasty thunderhead comes bearing down on us right as we are ready to strap on the tanks. Quickly pull anchor and head to Pirates Cove. Just as we round bear point the bottom falls out so we get soaked anyway. Lighting and rain last 1 1/2 hour. After the burger head back to the jetty. Wish we could have gone to the outside but my bay boat not built for the chop of the day. Can tell the current is moving a little out as we pass the green nun. Tanks on and over the side. Current moving fast than it looks. Proceed down the wall toward the Gulf and go over the dropoff to 15' or so. Lots of current with my son doing a bear hug on my arm. Call no joy and crawl the rock underwater to a position north of the boat and let current take us back. Dad on board helps us back in. We were there at the right time but the weather did not co-operate. We'll try again soon.

Snap


----------



## bashepard (Jan 9, 2013)

Can you enter the water from the beach?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Be careful, a couple of my buddys had a 5ft hammerhead harass them there the other day.


----------

